# Teeth Whitening?



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Anyone of any good kits online that work?


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

I ordered some crest whitening strips of eBay , iv only used them About 4 or 5 times and I notice a massive difference already

I think you can get gel kits not sure if they are good or not though


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Nite white, it's what dentists give you. Cheaper online though


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

I've also heard good things about crest whitening strips. Not used them so can't comment first hand.


----------



## Hitman99 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah the crest whitening strips are good, taste and feel weird when there on but do work well


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I think I'll give the crest strips a go, cheers for the help


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Lewy_h said:


> Nite white, it's what dentists give you. Cheaper online though


Here, here.

Zoom NiteWhite is prob the best, it actually works unlike the ****ty over - the - counter kits. I usually go for the highest strength at 22%.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Lewy_h said:


> Nite white, it's what dentists give you. Cheaper online though





Jammy1 said:


> Here, here.
> 
> Zoom NiteWhite is prob the best, it actually works unlike the ****ty over - the - counter kits. I usually go for the highest strength at 22%.


Do you just get it from Amazon?


----------



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

I used a whole box of Crest Strips.

Start to really hurt your teeth after few goes.

Has made them whiter. Not as good as getting proper laser Whitening though.

Think ill do this on GroupOn next time.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Do you just get it from Amazon?


Yeah. Im sure there will be other places aswell.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

I've been whitening mine on and off for a few years but after getting a scrape and polish a couple of months ago I've started whitening a lot more. I was using a kit from Boots called Rapid White which was pretty good but a mate bought some from eBay that had great results for him and I'm using it now. The Rapid White kit had 2 parts to it a paste that you put on a gum shield and a thing like a bingo dabber that you "paint" onto your teeth. I use the the dabber with the new stuff and the old gum shield with the gel from eBay and had very good results.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271109707127?var=570129081332&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Taken some great info from this thread. Thanks guys.


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

Never used any but Baking soda did my teeth some good.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Any of you got pictures of before and after using said products?


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Polanight, google them!

I paid £230 which was a special offer through my dentist and my teeth looked pearl white they looked amazing.

On the website they offer the full kit for £100, I got ripped off but I'm not too bothered but seriously I wouldn't look anywhere else

EDIT: Just checked, it's even cheaper for the full kits http://www.polanight.co.uk/shop/category/5/polanight-packs-with-trays.html


----------



## Rancid-Badger (Feb 11, 2013)

I didn't trust myself to do my own, so found someone locally to do it for me just before Christmas: www.laserteethwhite.co.uk

I think it was a franchise, so I'd imagine you could find someone local to you. The results were great, but hell my teeth felt weird for a day or so!


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

^ You need to be carefull... the only thing i get is sensitivity which is to be expected. Im currently doing mine now for 1 hour during the day for a couple of weeks or till the go really white which can be less time.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

EFC said:


> Anyone of any good kits online that work?


Mouthwash twice daily, seriously, safer, brushing twice daily, mouthwash twice daily.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

balance said:


> Mouthwash twice daily, seriously, safer, brushing twice daily, mouthwash twice daily.


Nice of you to reccomend something I don't know


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Dentures work wonders lol.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

EFC said:


> Nice of you to reccomend something I don't know


I used to have tea staining that mostly occurred on one top front tooth because of the tooth sitting back slightly than the one next to it, i did try a whitening product that was brushed on, it didn't work.

I bought an electric tooth brush, combined with my brushing, flossing and mouthwash routine it makes a huge difference.

The electric toothbrush alone is so much better, i would never go back to a normal toothbrush.

As an extreme measure i tried drinking tea through a straw after reading that if the liquid is drank that way that it's mostly swallowed before touching your teeth but it just felt weird.

Out of curiosity i wonder if some people mostly just brush their front teeth, i see people that have white front teeth and yellow side teeth.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Brushing your teeth with activated charcoal is supposed to do wonders.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

balance said:


> I used to have tea staining that mostly occurred on one top front tooth because of the tooth sitting back slightly than the one next to it, i did try a whitening product that was brushed on, it didn't work.
> 
> I bought an electric tooth brush, combined with my brushing, flossing and mouthwash routine it makes a huge difference.
> 
> ...


omg i hate that look!!!

white at front yellow at sides - disgusting!!


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> omg i hate that look!!!
> 
> white at front yellow at sides - disgusting!!


It's shocking how often i see it too, even people on TV.


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Re whitening mine for the first time in nearly 2 years for when I go abroad.

Only 4 days into it and already my teeth are looking nice & white. Getting a lot of compliments again like 'wow your teeth look amazing and white' going for the pearl white look again so got about another 10 days or so left!

Using polanight 10% gels, wouldn't use anything else tbh. I've tried crest white strips but the gels give you a much much more better result.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

I brush with the Mrs it's like flossing and mouthwash in one. :whistling:

Sometimes I use a Whitening toothpaste the Colgate Max White or something (red one) seems to do ok for me.


----------



## tinfoil (Apr 4, 2013)

chris9393 said:


> Polanight, google them!
> 
> I paid £230 which was a special offer through my dentist and my teeth looked pearl white they looked amazing.
> 
> ...


Good info, thanks.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

ii used them crest 2 hour express strips other day the top one stuck on fine but the bottom one lasted 20 minutes before i took them both out, it was sliding around everywhere in my mouth no way would it of lasted 2 hours.


----------



## CoNs (Mar 26, 2007)

I've used the crest whitestrips aswell and rate them  nothing to compare to though. used 1 a day (30mins at night ) for 10days, getting ready to order some more next week, will look into the polanight though!


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

welbeck said:


> I've been whitening mine on and off for a few years but after getting a scrape and polish a couple of months ago I've started whitening a lot more. I was using a kit from Boots called Rapid White which was pretty good but a mate bought some from eBay that had great results for him and I'm using it now. The Rapid White kit had 2 parts to it a paste that you put on a gum shield and a thing like a bingo dabber that you "paint" onto your teeth. I use the the dabber with the new stuff and the old gum shield with the gel from eBay and had very good results.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271109707127?var=570129081332&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


What are the dangers on teeth whitening? isnt it meant to be bad for teeth health?


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

georgey said:


> What are the dangers on teeth whitening? isnt it meant to be bad for teeth health?


I don't think it is, teeth are made of calcium which is an alkali and the bleach is also alkali but you're only bleaching the stained surface


----------



## like2fight.com (Jan 21, 2010)

I tried a few online things that had minor results. Went to the dentist about 2 years ago now, paid £300 and had a set of gumshields made and a solution to put inside them, slept with the solution on my teeth for about 10 days and had incredible results that have lasted until now (although I'll be getting some top up solution soon which is only £15).

My experience was quite pricey but it worked and more importantly lasted, would recommend it to anyone!


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

like2train said:


> I tried a few online things that had minor results. Went to the dentist about 2 years ago now, paid £300 and had a set of gumshields made and a solution to put inside them, slept with the solution on my teeth for about 10 days and had incredible results that have lasted until now (although I'll be getting some top up solution soon which is only £15).
> 
> My experience was quite pricey but it worked and more importantly lasted, would recommend it to anyone!


did it make your teeth sensetive?


----------



## like2fight.com (Jan 21, 2010)

Nothing terrible, during the 10 days of using the solution having hot drinks resulted in a slight pain but it was ok. After that time nothing at all.


----------

